# Google Maps back on iPhone 5



## sharang_3 (Dec 13, 2012)

After so much criticism it was only a matter of time before google maps returned on iOs bringing turn by turn navigation and other features. More here


----------



## theserpent (Dec 13, 2012)

I want apple to fall...Fall down and literaly catch Googles feet  [No offense to fan boys]


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2012)

"iTunes is using Apple Maps to find the Google Maps app"


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

RCuber said:


> "iTunes is using Apple Maps to find the Google Maps app"



 Thats nice.


----------



## Flash (Dec 14, 2012)

. . . and they lived happily ever after!!


----------



## roady (Dec 14, 2012)

There's a silver lining for apple here - people are updating to iOS 6!


----------



## amjath (Dec 14, 2012)

Guess what Google maps tops the iTunes free app list.

Shocker: Google Maps tops iPhone App Store


----------



## gameranand (Dec 14, 2012)

This was expected.


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

Experiment Failed!
- Cook


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2012)

AFAIK A lot people like android OS just because they can not afford apple products and access pirated apps easily.



pratyush997 said:


> Experiment Failed!
> - Cook



what?


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

rider said:


> *they can not afford apple products*


It ain't worth that Price!



rider said:


> what?


LOL I mean the experiment done by  to trash Gmaps and use Apple Maps failed


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2012)

rider said:


> AFAIK A lot people like android OS just because they can not afford apple products and access pirated apps easily.
> 
> 
> 
> what?



Not true at all,Android offers far better stuff is a VFM
A person can get a taste of Android at as low as 5k..And can experience the best in high end phones.
Ofcourse,IOS is Simple and smooth but it's not as great as android


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> It ain't worth that Price!



When an apple product worth the price? 



theserpent said:


> Not true at all,Android offers far better stuff is a VFM
> A person can get a taste of Android at as low as 5k..And can experience the best in high end phones.
> Ofcourse,IOS is Simple and smooth but it's not as great as android



What are you saying? We are familiar with a 5k phone, it doesn't achieve the quality and performance as any other 30k+ phone whether its android or iOS. But yea its great that even a rickshawala can get a budget friendly android smartphone nowadays. 
 But if we doesn't considered money here and look as both the performance and quality analytic view. iOS is far much superior than any android device.

I love and appreciate the work of both these platforms. It's good to see competition without it we can not see the progress and achievements.



pratyush997 said:


> It ain't worth that Price!
> 
> 
> LOL I mean the experiment done by  to trash Gmaps and use Apple Maps failed



Yea! now iOS 6 has both Google maps and youtube app to enjoy.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2012)

Well I only hate iphones!There not worth the cost


----------



## rider (Dec 14, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Well I only hate iphones!There not worth the cost



Apple never done and will sale their products as value for money. It has sorta luxury IT brand symbol among the people like Mercedes and BMW in cars. You know if do so the brand will lost their status.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 14, 2012)

^ Hmm agree with you Anyway personal choice
For me ANDROID is the best


----------



## amjath (Dec 14, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Experiment Failed!
> - Cook



I don't think so Apple is looking to buy TOM TOM [rumour]


----------



## pratyush997 (Dec 14, 2012)

amjath said:


> I don't think so Apple is looking to buy TOM TOM [rumour]


there is hardly any better than nokia maps and gmaps


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 14, 2012)

Google gave the link for that on its homepage


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 14, 2012)

Is this the result of secret negotiation between Apple and Google


----------



## roady (Dec 15, 2012)

rider said:


> AFAIK A lot people like android OS just because they can not afford apple products and access pirated apps easily.



that's quite true... but don't be surprised at all if people don't agree with you. Actually less than 0.1% might agree but that is a *true *statement.

Anyway this is off-topic discussion. Just tested the new Google maps on my friend's phone. It's great, flexible and works like a charm. I'm happy


----------



## rider (Dec 15, 2012)

roady said:


> that's quite true... but don't be surprised at all if people don't agree with you. Actually less than 0.1% might agree but that is a *true *statement.
> 
> Anyway this is off-topic discussion. Just tested the new Google maps on my friend's phone. It's great, flexible and works like a charm. I'm happy



 0.1% really? The second reason is a major factor for sure specially for Indians. 

I know a lot of people who have a nice 30k+ android phone but still don't want to use 3G connection and pay for apps.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 15, 2012)

^^ +1.My friend has a iphone and doesn't want to buy whatapp.
BTW in iphone you can't use 2G right?


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2012)

Nope u can


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 16, 2012)

Even hitler is not happy withn iphone 5


----------



## Flash (Dec 16, 2012)

Its OK. We have a PS3.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2012)

oh wow - it's not a luxury product, it's a product that gives amazing value for a cheap price, which other phone has had the same release price for 5 years, or which other product enjoys such long production runs? is there jellybean available for a 3 year old droid? don't think so, now tell which of the two is more expensive. In a luxury product you pay for nothing more than the brand or logo stuck on top of the phone, batman edition of lumia is an example of a luxury phone. 

multiplayer gaming and audio streaming, do a lot of both, 2G is def better than 3G, especially if moving fast in a vehicle, but when roaming the 3G has better rates :/  

android has a fraction of the apps available on the platform, the store is incredibly dynamic and there is a lot of movement - that's what it seems you pay the premium for 

google maps was always available in 5.x version of the OS
even in 6.x, the web apps for mapping services were always available, even if there was no native app
in any case, Nokia Maps wins the maps round easily, especially for offline turn by turn navigation, think this was the trigger that sent apple scrambling to make their own mapping service 

donno google's fault or apple's, but google services have notoriously few native apps on the app store, third parties develop apps for using google services on apple devices... eg: google music, google chat


----------



## rider (Dec 16, 2012)

iPhone 5 is the most expensive smartphone in the market. Apple itself an officially luxury IT brand. It's the most valuable global brand of 2011.
Is Apple the ultimate luxury brand?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 16, 2012)

even your linked story differentiates... Apple is not among the others... Hermes, Gucci, Chanel  
it may be a valuable brand, that does not make it luxury, they don't make the most expensive smartphones in the market
Vertu makes luxury phones, it would be wrong to say Apple makes luxury phone
Nokia does offer some luxury smartphones, although they are cheaper than Apple
and another important factor - you are not paying a premium just for the logo
Apple is a workhorse, and one of it's main benefits is that ebooks, songs, movies, games, and a wide range of media offerings are getting _cheaper_


----------

